# The Trio



## Avey

So, why is the _trio_ so enticing? Why does such a format -- at least for those who agree or are simply _reading_ this thread -- cull out such emotions?

Really, three instruments are rather, well, tiny and inconsequential (in power) compared to the other monumental works of music. But so is solo piano, I suppose. And, on second thought, music is just music, just sounds and notes -- what matter the number of instruments!

Also, three instruments, three players, three comrades -- that stuff is religious, maybe even necessary in structure. So we have profound, structural considerations at hand, too. What?!

Regardless, my point being: *Because the trio rocks(!), I would like to dedicate a thread to the trio alone. This can be the traditional format -- piano, violin, cello -- or something else. Please share your favorites and impressions from such chamber works.* Why do you feel _____ w/r/t [this composition] written by ______.


----------



## GKC

Probably my favorite genre in chamber music, after the string quartet. Things got really interesting in the 19th century with the piano trio (Beethoven's fault). I love his, Brahms's, Mendelssohn's, Schubert's, Dvorak's, Smetana's, Tchaikovsky's, Ravel's, Debussy's, Shostakovich's. From all of those, I can, oddly enough, pick out an absolute favorite. Brahms opus 8. I love every measure, but it's the 1st movement that gets me. The opening is of such serene beauty, I never tire of it. Will not discuss how many recordings I have of it.


As an example of a non-piano trio: Bach's Goldberg variations arranged for string trio by Dmitri Sitkovetsky. Amazing.


----------



## Avey

GKC said:


> Brahms opus 8. I love every measure, but it's the 1st movement that gets me. The opening is of such serene beauty, I never tire of it.


That movement has such a permanence, or should I say _prominence_. A very stout, almost resolute theme -- am I alone in feeling that? Throughout, I get a sense of total control (despite the seeming solo parts in the middle).


----------



## leroy

Trio's are an excellent adventure in solo dynamics and there are so many good ones. I'll choose Haydn piano trio in F sharp minor H XV 26 as my current favorite.


----------



## leroy

A few more exceptional trio's to check out:

beethoven piano trio op 70 "ghost trio" so called because the 2nd movement was based on a sketch Beethoven did for an opera on Macbeth.

dvorak Piano Trio No. 4 in E Minor op 90 "Dumky"

mendelssohn piano trio in D minor op 49 or no 2 op66

Fanny Menlessohn piano trio op 11

Rimski Korsakov piano trio in C minor (finished by Maksimilian Steinberg)

smetana piano trio Op.15


----------



## Heliogabo

Aside those that had been mentioned, I love Korngold's and Ravel piano trios. I specially enjoy Schoenberg's Transfigurated Night transcription for piano trio. 
Among the trios non piano trio, I dig clarinet trios, like Bartok's Contrasts, or Brahms, and Mozart clarinet trios.


----------



## Skilmarilion

GKC said:


> From all of those, I can, oddly enough, pick out an absolute favorite. Brahms opus 8.


For those in the know, is the original version of this worthwhile? It seems like the shorter, revised version is the 'standard'.

I think I've mentioned before around these parts how much I love the Tchaikovsky. For me it is just a supreme, epic masterwork and every bit as "pathetique" as the sixth symphony.

The Mendelssohn No. 2 always seems to get overshadowed by the No. 1. As in, I've seen people refer to the No.1 as "Mendelssohn's Piano Trio", as if there wasn't a second. Kind of similar to say Tchaikovsky's first piano concerto. And just like the latter example, the relatively overlooked second is just incredible! For me, a least.

Particularly the first movement which just burns with fire and passion, and yet there and tender moments in there which are so poignant. The opening piano line is extraordinary, and the way this subtly changes whenever it reappears is fantastic. And the coda to this movement: wow.


----------



## QuietGuy

I don't much care for the usual trio of piano violin and cello. One exception is the Ravel Trio in A Minor. But I do like trio with offbeat combinations. Debussy's Trio for Harp, Flute and Viola is an example. Stravinsky's Epitaphium is another.


----------



## MrTortoise

I love the Ravel and the first Mendelssohn trio. I must admit, I was unaware of number two! 

One of my favorite trios uses non-standard instruments. 'Vox Balaenae' by George Crumb is scored for amplified flute, amplified piano, and cello. I even think the score calls for specific lighting and the players must wear masks. The music contains many subtle textures, breathes with many silences, plays musical jokes, and even soars with beautiful melodies. It's also a great introduction to Crumb's music if you are not familiar with him.


----------



## GKC

Skilmarilion

I have never heard the original version. I am assuming there are recordings of it; do you know?


----------



## Skilmarilion

GKC said:


> I have never heard the original version. I am assuming there are recordings of it; do you know?


Trio Testore have recorded both versions side by side on this album:









... although I was listening to the revised version from it the other day. Will have to check out the original!


----------



## Guest

I've got a string trio (violin, viola, cello) album I very much like. It's performed by the Ensemble Epomeo and features works by Schnittke, Weinberg, Kurtag and Penderecki. I'm hoping to see a string trio early next year, and the programme includes the Kurtag piece featured on the album.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I'm fond of many of the works posted above, but I also have some 20th century favourites of my own:

Gabriel Faure - Piano Trio in D minor, Op 120. A late and ethereal work of great harmonic subtlety

Frank Bridge - Phantasy trio (no. 1); piano trio no. 2 (considered by some a masterpiece, in Bridge's late, highly chromatic and dissonant style); Nine miniatures for piano trio (much lighter and very enjoyable)

Bohuslav Martinu - 3 numbered piano trios and the 'Bergerettes' for piano trio - in a familiar idiom to those who know Martinu's other chamber music 

Gyorgy Kurtag - Hommage a R. Sch. (trio for piano, viola and clarinet) - a really interesting modern work.


----------



## Heliogabo

For the XXth century I would like to add Birthwistle's piano trio.
And for non piano trios Ligeti's horn trio. Both of them terrific compositions.


----------



## D Smith

I'd like to add Arensky's Piano Trios to this list. I recently listened to the Beaux Arts disc of them and was captivated. Simply gorgeous music.


----------



## GKC

D Smith said:


> I'd like to add Arensky's Piano Trios to this list. I recently listened to the Beaux Arts disc of them and was captivated. Simply gorgeous music.


It's been years since I listened to the Arensky (no. 1); time to get it out! I have a CD with it and Tchaikovsky's trio, and the pianist is, I believe, Vlad. Ashkenazy's son. Terrific performances. On Naxos.


----------



## Brouken Air

Skilmarilion said:


> For those in the know, is the original version of this worthwhile? It seems like the shorter, revised version is the 'standard'.
> 
> I think I've mentioned before around these parts how much I love the Tchaikovsky. For me it is just a supreme, epic masterwork and every bit as "pathetique" as the sixth symphony.


I am so pleased to read you. In fact this Trio is so rarely considered as a real masterpiece. It is a haunting masterpiece, which sticks into my mind, as does "A souvenir de Florence". 
The interpretation of Richter with Kagan and Gutman is my favourite (What a messy sound, but despite this the interpretation is terrific ).

:tiphat:


----------



## Brouken Air

The clarinet trio from Galina Ustvolskaya... recorded on the label EMC by Alexei Lubimov. The horn trio Op. 40 from Brahms is absolutely and beautifully autumnal.
I would also mention the Fauré's trio Op. 120 having a Clarinet version, which I like a lot!

:tiphat:


----------



## Bluecrab

If you're interested in hearing a couple of trios that are conemporary (but solidly within the classical tradition), I'd suggest that you check out trios 1 and 2 by American composer Patrick Zimmerli. They're both on youtube. I think they're pretty enjoyable works.


----------

